# NVIDIA's First DirectX 11 Accelerators are GeForce GTX 480 and 470



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2010)

A tweet on NVIDIA's Twitter account reveals that the company's first DirectX 11 compliant consumer graphics products will be named GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470, against popular opinion that they could make for the GeForce GTX 300 series. The most likely reason for this could be that the company has released mobile graphics products under the GeForce GT 3xx series which are based on its GT21x series GPUs which are DirectX 10.1 compliant. It would be hence easier to make out that DirectX 11 products start in the 400 series. 

The two are based on NVIDIA's GF100 GPU which physically has 512 CUDA cores (shader units), a 384-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, and DirectX 11 compliance. While the GTX 480 is likely the full-featured part, it remains to be seen how NVIDIA carves out the GTX 470 SKU. An enquiry by AnandTech confirmed the authenticity of the Twitter account.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 2, 2010)

I can honestly care less what/how they name the damn things, all I'd like to know is when Fermi is going to be released and what the prices will be.


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I can honestly care less what/how they name the damn things, all I'd like to know is when Fermi is going to be released and what the prices will be.



I feel the same, a name is just a name, but I bet my pants we are going to see many complaints about this. 

And it's ironic since the same pleople that's going to complain about this complained about the GeForce 310. Remember this because it's one of the very few predictions that always become true.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool! That means that the GTX 380 will have only DX10.1 compatibility. hehe


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 2, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Cool! That means that the GTX 380 will have only DX10.1 compatibility. hehe



There is only a GeForce 310 ATM.


----------



## amschip (Feb 2, 2010)

It's probably the only good thing they they did right recently


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I can honestly care less what/how they name the damn things, all I'd like to know is when Fermi is going to be released and what the prices will be.


 



Benetanegia said:


> I feel the same, a name is just a name,:




Don't worry, I'm sure it will be called another 2 names at least before it goes legitimately EOL and not just lurking around under some other moniker.


On another note; I'm also sure the card will be great but the price will remain high (too high), classic nVidia ploys to reel in those fanbois @ $700 a pop.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 2, 2010)

so where are they?

are they still waiting or are they going to release it soon?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 2, 2010)

Just want to see the dual GPU.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2010)

that makes sense.

2 series = DX10
3 series = DX10.1
4 series = DX11


----------



## inferKNOX (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol, sorry guys, I just had to!
Smile... it's good for you.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm, weird that they didn't leave room in between those two, so they much be really high end both. GTX 460 comes later then and GTX 440 might be the new 8800GT next Christmas.

Though GTX 440/460 would sound too much like MX 440/460 (http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce4mx.html) that were the first renames of NVIDIA (that I remember). Geforce2 sold as 4, funny times


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Feb 2, 2010)

so the 300 series will all be OEM rebrands like the GeForce 100 series was?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 2, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> so the 300 series will all be OEM rebrands like the GeForce 100 series was?



Might be. Starting to sound like they will skip 500 series too and go for GTX 600 vs HD 6000.
Even numbers for consumers and odd numbers for OEM. Though it's NVIDIA, wouldn't surprise me if they ditch the whole 3 digit concept on next generation 

Anyhow, more info is good. Now we have a name, all we need is cards. Sooner these are out the sooner we can expect the mainstream selection, that will be more interesting to most.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually there's already a GTX360M and etc, and they're not even Dx10.1 capable... Just higher clocked G92 cores 

Linkie: http://www.guru3d.com/news/nvidia-quietly-intros-new-series-300-mobile-gpus/


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 2, 2010)

lets see a price


----------



## Initialised (Feb 2, 2010)

It's nice to see things are Fermi_ng_ up in the nVidia rumour mill!


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2010)

well if fermi falls into the 400 series then I wouldn't be the suprised if the entire 300 series is renames(not rebrands) and other OEM crap.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 2, 2010)

A name is a start at least, i suppose


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 2, 2010)

When these get released I'll try my luck and put my ancient MX440 on ebay... 

jk


----------



## roast (Feb 2, 2010)

Interesting, I guess... 

I wish nVidia would just release some cards already, its getting ridiculous at this stage.


----------



## punani (Feb 2, 2010)

> Actually there's already a GTX360M and etc, and they're not even Dx10.1 capable... Just higher clocked G92 cores
> 
> Linkie: http://www.guru3d.com/news/nvidia-qu...0-mobile-gpus/



According to the link the gtx 260 M performs better than the gts 360 M .. yes, gtx and gts but still VERY illogical IMO!!

Can't wait to see some prices on fermi though


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 2, 2010)

they need to hurry up and get these new parts out so theres more competition


----------



## OneCool (Feb 2, 2010)

OHHHHH,The plot thickens!!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2010)

on the bright side they changed the name before it was released rather than after. but really whoever's marketign the mobile gpu's need to be fired, creating unnecessary confusion.


edit: and seriously a tweet? absolutely moronic way of announcing product changes.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 2, 2010)

what plot, i'm still waiting


----------



## Kitkat (Feb 2, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/10cnh8i.jpg
> Lol, sorry guys, I just had to!
> Smile... it's good for you.



hhhahhhahha


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> and seriously a tweet? absolutely moronic way of announcing product changes.



Why does it matter if such a bit of news comes in a 1000+ word press release or a 140 character tweet, as long as it's coming from a verified source?


----------



## OneCool (Feb 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why does it matter if such a bit of news comes in a 1000+ word press release or a 140 character tweet, as long as it's coming from a verified source?



I kinda feel the same about it.Its very impersonal to use a Tweet imo.
I mean his son could have said that on his phone and we wouldnt know any different.

Whats the big deal with calling a well respected website and talking to them about it.

Hes announcing the name of a muti billion dollar product not getting hair cut.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2010)

OneCool said:


> I kinda feel the same about it.Its very impersonal to use a Tweet imo.
> I mean his son could have said that on his phone and we wouldnt know any different.
> 
> Whats the big deal with calling a well respected website and talking to them about it.
> ...



No it's not. Such a thing doesn't require a press release. A tweet does the job. AMD announces many things over Twitter. Don't malign the medium, the content is what matters.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed, it's too informal and for the most part tweeter is not a respected place for product announcements. And, on the other hand indoctrination is not something most people tolerate, so they do question it.  As we already know it's not always what you say but how you say it.  Well IMO, the same goes for what information you provide.  It's not the context of the information provided but where you provide it that matters.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2010)

Of course, it's informal. But in its context, it doesn't require to be formal. 

That aside, there's absolutely nothing doubting the authenticity of this information. Jen Hsun could sing "GTX 480" out of his bathroom, it still wouldn't change anything.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2010)

It's about presentation and even in this technological age it still matters.  I don't think the issue is about someone who you deem important providing accurate information or not.  The same can also be said with any rumor for example.  Again, some question principals that are viewed as part of indoctrination which is why it's being questioned.  People do have their opinions on how information should be provided to them be it you view it in a formal vs informal manner or otherwise.


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2010)

Nvidia already has DX10.1 parts with 3xx badges on them. It makes perfect sense they are using the 4 series moniker for these DX11 cards.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's about presentation and even in this technological age it still matters.  I don't think the issue is about someone who you deem important providing accurate information or not.  The same can also be said with any rumor for example.  Again, some question principals that are viewed as part of indoctrination which is why it's being questioned.  People do have their opinions on how information should be provided to them be it you view it in a formal vs informal manner or otherwise.



To tell people that the first two GF100 SKUs will be called GTX 480/470, didn't require anything more than a tweet. Anyway, the press did its job by 'presenting' it to people like you who think a bloated release has greater impact than a tweet. 

However, for me, this tweet conveyed the information. It came from a verified source. Authenticity of the news is not up for debate. 

So there ends the matter.


----------



## Champ (Feb 2, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/10cnh8i.jpg
> Lol, sorry guys, I just had to!
> Smile... it's good for you.



Thanx bro, got a new avy


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 2, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Actually there's already a GTX360M and etc, and they're not even Dx10.1 capable... Just higher clocked G92 cores
> 
> Linkie: http://www.guru3d.com/news/nvidia-quietly-intros-new-series-300-mobile-gpus/





punani said:


> According to the link the gtx 260 M performs better than the gts 360 M .. yes, gtx and gts but still VERY illogical IMO!!
> 
> Can't wait to see some prices on fermi though



ATI kind of does this too and a little worse to boot.  Their mobile 5800 series have 5700 series specs.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> To tell people that the first two GF100 SKUs will be called GTX 480/470, didn't require anything more than a tweet. Anyway, the press did its job by 'presenting' it to people like you who think a bloated release has greater impact than a tweet.
> 
> However, for me, this tweet conveyed the information. It came from a verified source. Authenticity of the news is not up for debate.
> 
> So there ends the matter.


Authenticity wasn't what I was trying to convey here. But to only address the question you posted earlier regarding why it matter if the news came from tweet or not.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2010)

This is just NV trying to make news. And a possible re-re-renaming of cards to generate more sales.

And no, that triple wasn't meant as a double. Nvidia really will go that far. really they are probably trying to build on the momentum of the ATi 4XXX series, hoping the 4 is a magic number.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 2, 2010)

They are renaming before they released the products! :shadedshu

J/k


----------



## ShinyG (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually, I'd rather get a verified Tweet than one of those crappy charts they used to have yesteryear!
So, we have a name, let's have a price and some performance numbers. I guess the next Tweet would be "Join us next week as we slowly reveal another small detail about the new architecture!"


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 2, 2010)

So this Tweet if true would mean that all the die hard Nivida fanboys saying the NVIDIA GT3XX Series would better ATI's 58xx series would be %100 wrong!!


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 2, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> edit: and seriously a tweet? absolutely moronic way of announcing product changes.



what change?
GF100 was never officially named until now


----------



## W00ter (Feb 2, 2010)

They should start naming their cards all one name and just put "mach" after it so a gtx295 would be a nvidia riva 128 mach 15.

Also Nvidia better put out a single gpu version that can blow away a 5970 or I'm gonna be pissed. I've been a Nvidia fanboi for a long time but the waiting is getting ridiculous.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 2, 2010)

W00ter said:


> They should start naming their cards all one name and just put "mach" after it so a gtx295 would be a nvidia riva 128 mach 15.
> 
> Also Nvidia better put out a single gpu version that can blow away a 5970 or I'm gonna be pissed. I've been a Nvidia fanboi for a long time but the waiting is getting ridiculous.



LOL, just buy ATI atleast you'll be able to sleep at night knowing you have the best GPU and latest Tech avalable 

I doubt they will release a single GPU that can blow away the 5970  In saying that they have had at least half a year to catch up though, so it is possable.


----------



## W00ter (Feb 2, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> LOL, just buy ATI atleast you'll be able to sleep at night knowing you have the best GPU and latest Tech avalable
> 
> I doubt they will release a single GPU that can blow away the 5970  In saying that they have had at least half a year to catch up though, so it is possable.



Never!!!!! I would use onboard graphics before ATI.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 2, 2010)

W00ter said:


> Never!!!!! I would use onboard graphics before ATI.



Your loss


----------



## simlariver (Feb 2, 2010)

I just can't keep up with these random naming scheme anymore. Are they taking me for an idiot ?


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 2, 2010)

simlariver said:


> I just can't keep up with these random naming scheme anymore. Are they taking me for an idiot ?



Yes


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 2, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> ATI kind of does this too and a little worse to boot.  Their mobile 5800 series have 5700 series specs.



at least  ati don't rename their card


----------



## W00ter (Feb 2, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> at least  ati don't rename their card



Because they can't afford the new stickers to put on the old cards


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

W00ter said:


> Because they can't afford the new stickers to put on the old cards



+1 to w00ters RAPE COMEBACK.


At least were not like ATI and over producing to many cards in 1 series.

Yeh thats what i said, How many diffrent cards are in the HD 4000 series and why on gods name do they need so many.

ATI 5000 series still wins. and w00ter you seem like a nvidia fanboy, i really like nvidia, but id rather use a HD 5850 then my GTX 260, sorry bro


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 3, 2010)

ATI fanboys sounds like ATI has never renamed anything [rofl]

Its about time they fixed the naming scheme though as it was really getting out of hand, Im excited to see how much this chip roflstomps the 5870 and how much it can catch up to the 5970


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 3, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> +1 to w00ters RAPE COMEBACK.
> 
> 
> At least were not like ATI and over producing to many cards in 1 series.
> ...



Because a 5850 is a GTX285 ( 1:1 ) w/c consumes lesser power and has DX11


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 3, 2010)

W00ter said:


> Because they can't afford the new stickers to put on the old cards






EarlZ said:


> ATI fanboys sounds like ATI has never renamed anything [rofl]
> 
> Its about time they fixed the naming scheme though as it was really getting out of hand, Im excited to see how much this chip roflstomps the 5870 and how much it can catch up to the 5970



So who has the most powerfull GPU ever made on the market at at the moment and also has DX11? 


3volvedcombat said:


> -1 to w00ters RAPE COMEBACK.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> So who has the most powerfull GPU ever made on the market at at the moment and also has DX11?



HD 5970 its pretty obvios?

Im not a nvidia fanboy, read the post your quoating


Im all about the purple dude, and purple rapes!


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 3, 2010)

W00ter said:


> Never!!!!! I would use onboard graphics before ATI.



ATI must have killed your parents.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.



More like 649$ and 499$


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> More like 649$ and 499$


You're on, for 1 interweb cookie.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.





Nick89 said:


> More like 649$ and 499$





btarunr said:


> You're on, for 1 interweb cookie.



I bet 3 Internets on bta.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Why are people trying to look for a card to jump a whole generation of performance? No single card matches the 3870x2 till the next gen, and no card matched the 4870x2/GTX 295 till the next gen. To expect NV to jump a whole generation in power is crazy, sorry to break a bubble. I would hope their new card is better than a 5870, because with a 6 month lead, I would assume that ATI has a card sitting for the release date of NV's card that will be better than the 5870 also.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 3, 2010)

NVIDIA, just give us an f**king DX11 card and call it any damn shiiiit


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> NVIDIA, just give us an f**king DX11 and call it any damn shiiiit



your post just made me think of something hilarious.

Next gen Wii (Wii HD?) needs to use fermi for the GPU.

why? Wii... 'Firm' ... cough.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> They are renaming before they released the products! :shadedshu
> 
> J/k



Hahaha! This was a good one!


----------



## JAYPersona (Feb 3, 2010)

good they have a name now its only 5 months till they tell us it the "gtx 480" is gona drop


----------



## roast (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why does it matter if such a bit of news comes in a 1000+ word press release or a 140 character tweet, as long as it's coming from a verified source?



I agree, what does it matter?

Its not even very big news (or at least, I dont think so) so having a full-blown press release would be pointless, not to mention the fact it would piss people off. People just want to see cards at this stage, I cant imagine people hanging onto every word during a press conference about a name...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

roast said:


> I agree, what does it matter?
> 
> Its not even very big news (or at least, I dont think so) so having a full-blown press release would be pointless, not to mention the fact it would piss people off. People just want to see cards at this stage, I cant imagine people hanging onto every word during a press conference about a name...



if its all announced at onces, they get limited media coverage that dies off.

If they drag it out one little bit at a time, the name/product stays in media for longer, thus giving them greater public knowledge of the product, and making their investors shit their pants less over no new products in so long.


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.



Yeah, but when?

The way Nvidia's going, <i>inflation</i> could be a factor here -- by the time fermi comes out the dollar could be worth a lot less.  The GTX 480 might end up being $899 or something.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.





Nick89 said:


> More like 649$ and 499$



I'm not believing in such a big difference in performance/price because of the naming. The second can't be too expensive though, so..

$549 $449 (and $349 for GTX 460 if/when they make one $299 for GTS 450 and $249 GT 440).


----------



## Rakesh95 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well this is a good start? right?


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 3, 2010)

They really should set the fermi generation apart more instead of using the geforce name and just a higher number IMHO.


----------



## W00ter (Feb 3, 2010)

Or maybe Nvidia has so many cards coming out all at once that they ran out of numbers in the 300's so they had to move to 400's,  FLOOD THE MARKET!!!!!


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 3, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I'm not believing in such a big difference in performance/price because of the naming. The second can't be too expensive though, so..
> 
> $549 $449 (and $349 for GTX 460 if/when they make one $299 for GTS 450 and $249 GT 440).



The problem is that the die of those fermi's are huge, so the same space ATI can put 2 or even 4? chips nvidia can only use for one, and then there's less room of the round wafer for them because you can fit less large squares in a circle, and more chance that if there's a defect on it it ruined a bigger percentage of the output they produce, so basically they are forced to make the price high, and seeing the price of the HD5850 I don't expect any fermi to be cheaper than $370, unless they make a small core version later, but that will be less powerful and industry experts wonder if they even can in the first place, the thing is designed to be big.


----------



## zithe (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> You're on, for 1 interweb cookie.



I say 899.99 for the GTX 480 and GTX 470 for 649.99 and up the ante to 2 cookies.


----------



## Benetanegia (Feb 3, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> The problem is that the die of those fermi's are huge, *so the same space ATI can put 2 or even 4?* chips nvidia can only use for one, and then there's less room of the round wafer for them because you can fit less large squares in a circle, and more chance that if there's a defect on it it ruined a bigger percentage of the output they produce, so basically they are forced to make the price high, and seeing the price of the HD5850 I don't expect any fermi to be cheaper than $370, unless they make a small core version later, but that will be less powerful and industry experts wonder if they even can in the first place, the thing is designed to be big.



 What are you saying? Fermi is 40-50% bigger than Cypress. The die costs more but not 2 or 4 times more.  Then there's the fact of the agressive harvesting Nvidia does, etc.

On top of that even with the big die and low yields the card won't cost more than $200 to produce. Cypress costs way less than $150 according to Demerjian and TheBrightSideOfNews (each with his own sources) and the retail price is just the one they decided to put. Fermi will cost $200 to produce? But the retail price will be whatever they choose to be. They could decide to capitalize on Tesla and Quadros and sell Fermi based GeForces really cheap in order to expand Fermi installed base, which would be good and necessary to move their GPGPU initiative ahead.


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 4, 2010)

A card isn't just a GPU. you need a multi-layer PCB and powercircuitry and DDR5 RAM and a big-ass cooler, and shipping and a box, that's all not for free, you can't say the GPU costs X and the rest is profit.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I expect $599 for GTX 480, $449 for GTX 470.





Nick89 said:


> More like 649$ and 499$





btarunr said:


> You're on, for 1 interweb cookie.





Wile E said:


> I bet 3 Internets on bta.





OnBoard said:


> I'm not believing in such a big difference in performance/price because of the naming. The second can't be too expensive though, so..
> 
> $549 $449 (and $349 for GTX 460 if/when they make one $299 for GTS 450 and $249 GT 440).





zithe said:


> I say 899.99 for the GTX 480 and GTX 470 for 649.99 and up the ante to 2 cookies.



I'm closest! Where's my cookies  But still nothing official, so you have time to buy/bake them cookies 

Geforce GTX 480 aims for €450 price
http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18072/1/

(boy it took long for me to find this thread )


----------



## TAViX (Mar 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Geforce GTX 480 aims for €450 price
> http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18072/1/
> 
> (boy it took long for me to find this thread )



Yeah, but still, the 5870 is less than €350. You can even find it now at special sales at €285 

ex:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103084


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 16, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Yeah, but still, the 5870 is less than €350. You can even find it now at special sales at €285
> 
> ex:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103084



That's not €285. That's $385, which for us europeans means €385. Remember, always remember, $1 = €1. And yeah, it sucks.


----------



## cowie (Mar 16, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Yeah, but still, the 5870 is less than €350. You can even find it now at special sales at €285
> 
> ex:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103084



not really
 that is a combo deal price
this is the lowest priced 5870 at the egg right now
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150476

 the prices went up 20usd this week,i guess they want to get as much as they can,they must know something?


----------



## Wshlist (Mar 18, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> That's not €285. That's $385, which for us europeans means €385. Remember, always remember, $1 = €1. And yeah, it sucks.



Although there often is an unfair abuse by shops you must remember that in the US people are more left to their own devices and have less protection from the government (healthcare/unemployment/etcetera), that's why the taxes in the EU are supposedly higher, and that's why shops and importers also need to pay more tax, so it is to be expected that the prices are 20%-25% higher in the EU, but since the euro is actually valued at 35% to 50% higher than the dollar (depending on the exchange fluctuations) the 1:1 price conversion often used should already more than cover it, so that shops/manufacturers in the EU have the nerve to throw on another 50 euros or another 20% profit for themselves is pretty nasty and unfair really.


----------

